# Step 7 simulieren??



## Stef (23 März 2010)

Hallo ich hätte mal eine Frage! Kenn mich mit Step 7 nicht so gut aus! Hab von einem Freund Simatic Step 7 Software bekommen! Aber wie kann ich ein Programm simulieren oder visualieren damit man irgendwie was sieht oder testen kann was man programmiert hat!?? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Infos!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 März 2010)

Frage Deine Freund nach PLCSIM, vgl. *hier*.


----------



## vierlagig (23 März 2010)

er hat dir tatsächlich die lizenz geschenkt? wie geil ist das denn?!
muss ja echt ein super freund sein!


----------



## Question_mark (23 März 2010)

*www.***.ru*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> muss ja echt ein super freund sein!



Wird dann wahrscheinlich ein Freund mit einer russischen URL sein. Wenn der schon STEP7 hat, dann ist bestimmt auch PLCSIM als ein freundschaftliches Geschenk denkbar. *ROFL*

Ich finde sowas einfach nur zum Kotzen ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 März 2010)

@4l und @qm

Vielleicht ist es ja die *Lite*? (ja ich bin unbelehrbar 
und glaube an das Gute im Menschen)

@Stef
Falls es die Lite-Version ist, da gibt es keine Anbindung
an die PLCSIM.


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Wird dann wahrscheinlich ein Freund mit einer russischen URL sein.



ist schon seit einer woche down ... :sw13:

@gerhard
ich glaub nicht an die lite geschichte...


----------



## Question_mark (24 März 2010)

*Stef sein Freund ....*

Hallo,



			
				stef schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon seit einer woche down



Oooch, das tut mir aber wirklich leid für den Stef 
Da hat er so einen guten Freund, und nun ist der Gute so schnell und ohne Vorwarnung verschieden  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

auch wenn du das zitat falsch zugeordnet hast... von den russen konnte man viel lernen! aber offensichtlich war diese gratwanderung am rande der legalität dann wohl doch nicht so feierlich, bwohl ja meist nur rapidshare gelinkt war ... ich für meinen teil, werde dieses tolle forum jedenfalls vermissen!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 März 2010)

Das böse russische Forum ist zwar down, aber die "Backgroundseite" ist immer noch up..

@4l: Was kann man denn von denen lernen?? Kyrillisch?? Oder meinste die Sache mit der organisierten Kriminalität??


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Gerhard K (24 März 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Das böse russische Forum ist zwar down, aber die "Backgroundseite" ist immer noch up..
> 
> @4l: Was kann man denn von denen lernen?? Kyrillisch?? Oder meinste die Sache mit der organisierten Kriminalität??
> 
> ...


 
wer frei von jeder sünde ist, werfe den ersten stein.
hier laufen ja(fast) nur heilige herum.


----------



## PN/DP (25 März 2010)

*Step7 Lite kann mit PLCSIM*

PLCSIM ist so ziemlich das einzige Step7-Optionspaket, was man auch in Step7 Lite nutzen kann.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 März 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> PLCSIM ist so ziemlich das einzige Step7-Optionspaket, was man auch in Step7 Lite nutzen kann.



Danke, wieder etwas gelernt. TeleService geht wohl auch, 
hier ein *Vergleich*.


----------



## PN/DP (25 März 2010)

Danke Gerhard für den Link. Diesen übersichtlichen Vergleichsbeitrag kannte ich noch nicht.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Stef (25 März 2010)

Ja klar ist es die Lite Version...


----------



## PN/DP (26 März 2010)

Stef schrieb:


> ... wie kann ich ein Programm simulieren oder visualieren damit man irgendwie was sieht oder testen kann was man programmiert hat!??





Stef schrieb:


> Ja klar ist es die Lite Version...


Dann sind ja mein Beitrag #11 und der Beitrag von Gerhard #12 genau die Antworten auf Deine Frage.

Du kannst mit S7-PLCSIM Deine Programme simulieren.
Visualisieren wird schwieriger, die meisten Visualisierungsprogramme kosten (viel) Geld.

Gruß
Harald


----------

